# Connecting HD-DVR's to internet with MRV



## fishepa (Sep 1, 2006)

I have searched on here for awhile but I can't really find the exact answer to my question. A couple of months ago I had DTV come out to install the MRV service and also add a new HD-DVR to our home.

I have cable internet in the house upstairs which is next to one of the HD receivers (not DVR). 

All I want to do is get my new HD-DVR on the internet. I already have a switch next to it that I hook up my TV and Xbox to, but when I connect the HD-DVR to it I do not get internet.

From what I understand obviously everything is not wired correctly for this to work. 

To make matters more confusing the DECA box (the device with the ethernet) is connected to the other HD-DVR downstairs which I don't really care if it gets internet or not.

Is there an easy way to the the new HD-DVR on the internet that the internet switch is next to?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You'll need to tell us more about what you have before we can help.
Which model receivers & where.


----------



## fishepa (Sep 1, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You'll need to tell us more about what you have before we can help.
> Which model receivers & where.


The new model is the HR24-100 which is the one I would like to get on the internet.

The model receiver next to my internet connection is H24-200, not DVR.

Hope this helps.

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fishepa said:


> The new model is the HR24-100 which is the one I would like to get on the internet.
> 
> The model receiver next to my internet connection is H24-200, not DVR.
> 
> ...


You're going to need to add a broadband DECA which will bridge to your home network for internet access.
The H/HR24 have/use the internal DECA and if you connect an ethernet cable to them, you'll disable the DECA, which means losing MRV.


----------



## fishepa (Sep 1, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You're going to need to add a broadband DECA which will bridge to your home network for internet access.
> The H/HR24 have/use the internal DECA and if you connect an ethernet cable to them, you'll disable the DECA, which means losing MRV.


Thanks. Seems to me we should just be able to plug our boxes in directly to a switch and get on the internet, this is frustrating.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fishepa said:


> Thanks. Seems to me we should just be able to plug our boxes in directly to a switch and get on the internet, this is frustrating.


Well "you could", and would need to have ethernet to every receiver.
If you didn't have 24s, then you wouldn't have the internal DECA networking.
The receivers weren't designed to be the bridging device between networks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

By adding the Broadband DECA, as VOS mentioned, that will give ALL of your receivers access to the Internet. Basically, it allows you to feed Internet to all of your receivers by connecting only one device to your home network. The receivers then use the coax network to connect to that device.

- Merg


----------

